# mount problem after migrating from 8.1 to 9.1



## username123 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello, I got problem with UFS partition

Have installed 8.1 and 9.1 on different HDD. I am created new filesystem on third HDD while was on 8.1.

It works perfectly and can be mounted without any issues by simple command
`# mount /dev/ad10s1d /mnt`

But I can't do same in 9.1, it always return error about "/dev/XXX - invalid argument", in FreeBSD 9.1 this third HDD named as /dev/ada3. I see 
	
	



```
ada3 ada3s1 ada3s1d
```
 inside /dev.
I see compatibility symlinks for ada3:

```
ad10 -> ada3
ad10s1 -> ada3s1
ad10s1d -> ada3s1d
```

but any of this command will return error like "/dev/ada3s1d - invalid argument"

```
mount /dev/ada3s1d /mnt
mount /dev/ad10s1d /mnt
```

this disk also was in raidz before, maybe its reason of issue? I didn't detach or destroy pool before using it. Anyway under 8.1 this disk works perfectly... :\


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 2, 2013)

FreeBSD 9 has more strict checks on things that FreeBSD 8 would ignore.  Please show the output of

```
# gpart show ada3
# gpart show ada3s1
# file -s /dev/ada3s1d
```


----------



## username123 (Jan 2, 2013)

transferring data atm, but i guess its same issue like was with my old IDE disk. he was part of hardware raid (promise) and i have to delete this "internal raid record" about it before using in 9.1 

btw 70MB/s via gigabit link by samba pretty good speed even for this "old" BSD


----------



## username123 (Jan 2, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 9 has more strict checks on things that FreeBSD 8 would ignore.  Please show the output of
> 
> ```
> # gpart show ada3
> ...



well from my 8.1-RELEASE-p2 its:

```
[B]bsd# gpart show ad10[/B]
=>        63  3907029105  ad10  MBR  (1.8T)
          63  3907029105     1  freebsd  [active]  (1.8T)

[B]bsd# gpart show ad10s1[/B]
=>         0  3907029105  ad10s1  BSD  (1.8T)
           0  3907029105       4  freebsd-ufs  (1.8T)

[B]bsd# file -s /dev/ad10s1d[/B]
/dev/ad10s1d: Unix Fast File system [v2] (little-endian) last mounted on /mnt, last written at Wed Jan  2 14:32:32 2013, clean flag 0, readonly flag 0, number of blocks 976757276, number of data blocks 946020514, number of cylinder groups 10384, block size 16384, fragment size 2048, average file size 16384, average number of files in dir 64, pending blocks to free 0, pending inodes to free 0, system-wide uuid 0, minimum percentage of free blocks 8, TIME optimization
```

after transferring data i'll post results from 9.1


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jan 2, 2013)

Usually, if you hit <alt> F1, and get to the tty0 plack screen, you will be able to see a little more detail for the error description.

My experience has been that the "invalid argument" error is related to an unloaded kernel module. Is your kernel custom or generic? If custom you might have left out a number of module definitions in the kernel config so you need to re-compile kernel after enabling appropriate modules or kldload the missing modules.

`# kldstat -v`


----------



## username123 (Jan 3, 2013)

there results in 9.1 :

```
root@gate:/home/r # gpart show ada3
=>        63  3907029105  ada3  MBR  (1.8T)
          63  3907029105     1  freebsd  [active]  (1.8T)

root@gate:/home/r # gpart show ada3s1
=>         0  3907029105  ada3s1  BSD  (1.8T)
           0  3907029105       4  freebsd-ufs  (1.8T)

root@gate:/home/r # file -s /dev/ada3s1d
/dev/ada3s1d: data
```

no errors in tty0, Generic kernel in 9.1


----------



## username123 (Jan 3, 2013)

well guys, i dont know
i decided to try to install whole system on zfs and its mounted...

```
file -s /dev/ada3s1d
```
still returns "data"

also i rebuilded zfs array on other two disks (maked mirror instead of raidz). still guessing that issue coming from raidz. i didnt removed this disk from raidz before creating UFS FS on it. Probably some internal ZFS information still exists


----------



## username123 (Jan 3, 2013)

well thx for helping, already successefully maked another one zfs mirror with this disk. 
UFS was for temporary purposes anyway.


----------

